# Trailer brake problem



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

jcouch4 said:


> The trailer plug is a little damaged.


hi and welcome to the forum.... 

i think you already answered your own question, however, please post back if it still does it after replacement of the plug.

DM


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

You should deffinately install a brake controller. I would assume now that your trailer brakes are getting 100% braking power, not really safe at all, especially when wet. Not to mention, really hard on trailer tires, brakes, etc.. You should see when you hook a up a brake controller that you'll only use between 35% to 70% of available brake. Controllers can also be set to ramp the brakes on at different settings. In essence, a brake controller is a must with a trailer of that size.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Somehow the brake light circuit is crossed up with the brake wiring on the trailer! Its extremely important that this is repaired!
As previously noted, this is a very dangerous situation and you shouldn't pull the trailer without a controller either!


----------



## jasonckcmo (Dec 22, 2008)

Ok, I have replaced the trailer plug, installed a brake controller, but I am not getting power to the brake controller. I have read some things about installing the brake controller, so I bought a wire harness and plugged it in under the dash, then wired the other end to my brake controller, and no power. Does that breaker box under the dash need to be wired? or should it been factory wired? And also read about running the blue wire to my hitch but if my trailer brakes were working before I installed the brake controller, then does that mean I don't need to run that wire, and maybe just run a hot wire to that breaker box under the dash? Thanks for the help.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Jason, if you used the factory pigtail that usually comes with the truck in the glovebox, you need to install the 40 amp fuse that is taped to it. To do this, go to the fuse/electrical center under the hood, remove the red "dummy" plug (should be last one of 8-9 big fuses), & install 40 amp Maxi fuse that was taped to harness. Should be all you need to do, as long as you followed the wiring diagram for the controller. Let me know if it works!


----------



## jasonckcmo (Dec 22, 2008)

There wasn't a factory pigtail in my glove department. I had it installed a few years back along with the hitch. But I will check to see if that 40 amp breaker is installed under the hood and go from there. Or is that breaker what makes the harness at my hitch work? Because if so, then its there because that harness works.


----------



## jasonckcmo (Dec 22, 2008)

Ok, just looked, and the ones that are missing of those 8 are 1,4,7


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

I was confused before, that 40 amp maxi is for aux. 12 V power at the rear plug, & it goes in #1 if I remember correctly. I dont have my 01 here right now, so I cant check what #4 or 7 are for, but it should tell you on the underside of the cover.

Wait, one more thing, do you have the trailer hooked up? If not, the controller will probably not do anything.


----------



## jasonckcmo (Dec 22, 2008)

So ok...tonight I put the 40 amp fuse in under the hood in the far left(left or #1 if standing over the fender). Didn't seem to do anything. Left it in and hooked up the trailer and plug to the truck(But not the emergency wire, its too short), and still no power to brake controller. Pulled the connector plug from the box under the dash(plug says 2003-current but Oreilly's book said it would work, im not quite sure but anyways). Connected a test meter to the probes in that section of the box and didn't get any power. Connected the test meter to another section of the box(not the one this controller is supposed to connect to), and I got power. Now it is dark, had no supper, tired, and ready for bed. Can anyone think of what I should try next? Thanks again for all your help. Oh, btw, I removed that box from under the dash, and that particular plug IS wired, but now power for some reason.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

If you dont think your getting power at the receptacle that the harness plugs into, I would syudy the owners manual for the truck. Go thru all 3 fuse panel diagrams to see if your missing a fuse somewhere. If by emergency wire, you mean the small dia. cable going to the breakaway box, that should affect it, unless the cable is removed from the box. If all else fails, I would call a local trailer dealer for troubleshooting. I know my dealer probaly forgot more about trailer wiring than I will ever know.


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

Check or the RV forum. You will find detailed information about almost any towing problem.

http://www.rvforum.net/SMF_forum/index.php

Rege


----------

